# VapeCon 2019 Trick Competition : CLOSED



## Christos

*
VapeCon 2019 Trick Competition !!
Announcement
--- brought to you by ECIGSSA ---*​*
ECIGSSA will be hosting the Trick Competition at VapeCon 2019 on Sunday 1st September at 11am at Heartfelt Arena, PTA (https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2019-sat-31-aug-sun-1-sep-save-the-date-rsvp.t56717/)

Do your have what it takes to be crowned the VapeCon 2019 Trickster at the biggest vaping event in South Africa?!!!

There are some great prizes up for grabs (which will be announced soon).

Please Note:

The VapeCon 2019 Team have some exiting changes to the Trick Stage that have improved some of the air disturbance issues of previous years! We look forward to it and hope it will lead to a better competition overall.


How Do I Enter?
*

*You post "I'm interested" in this relevant thread! The first 10 posts secure entry!*

*There are 20 slots available with 10 of those being reserved for the first RSVPs on this thread*

*The remaining 10 slots will be kept open for those wishing to enter on the day*

*Please note that it is only one entry per forum member!*

*Those who would like to enter on the day need to register with @Christos or one of the members of the Admin & Moderator team at the ECIGSSA stand before 10:00AM. No late entries will be allowed.*
* Rules *

Contestants will each be given a number and will impress the judges with their tricks in a timed event. Each contestant will have one attempt lasting a total of *2 minutes *at getting into the top 4.

The *top 4 *will then compete in a *3-minute *display to determine the top 3 places.

You may use *any atty, mod and build* that you want. (*Please ensure you are using safe batteries*)

Each Contestant will be allowed to compete with their own juice of choice. Yes! You can bring your own juice.

Each contestant gets 1 attempt per round.

Judges will decide on the winning displays using the following criteria:
Variety
Quality and execution
Uniqueness of tricks and difficulty of trick executed

* Remember that all contestants will face the same difficulties, and that the nature of the competition is aimed at good spirit and fun!


1. @Dean Delaney 
2. @Jeanie 
3. @Tumelo
4. @RIYAADHESSA 
5. @Himal Patel 
6. @Yuvan_singh 
7. @Fesa *

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

COMP IS OPEN FOR ENTRANTS!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dean Delaney

I'M INTERESTED

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeanie

I’M INTERESTED

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Christos
This is going to be GREAT!!!!

@Dean Delaney and @Jeanie - wow, first posts here on the forum!!!
Welcome

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Tumelo

I'm Interested

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## The eCigStore

Christos said:


> *
> VapeCon 2019 Trick Competition !!
> Announcement
> --- brought to you by ECIGSSA ---*​*
> ECIGSSA will be hosting the Trick Competition at VapeCon 2019 on Sunday 1st September at 11am at Heartfelt Arena, PTA (https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2019-sat-31-aug-sun-1-sep-save-the-date-rsvp.t56717/)
> 
> Do your have what it takes to be crowned the VapeCon 2019 Trickster at the biggest vaping event in South Africa?!!!
> 
> There are some great prizes up for grabs (which will be announced soon).
> 
> Please Note:
> 
> The VapeCon 2019 Team have some exiting changes to the Trick Stage that have improved some of the air disturbance issues of previous years! We look forward to it and hope it will lead to a better competition overall.
> 
> 
> How Do I Enter?
> *
> 
> *You post "I'm interested" in this relevant thread! The first 10 posts secure entry!*
> 
> *There are 20 slots available with 10 of those being reserved for the first RSVPs on this thread*
> 
> *The remaining 10 slots will be kept open for those wishing to enter on the day*
> 
> *Please note that it is only one entry per forum member!*
> 
> *Those who would like to enter on the day need to register with @Christos or one of the members of the Admin & Moderator team at the ECIGSSA stand before 10:00AM. No late entries will be allowed.*
> * Rules *
> 
> Contestants will each be given a number and will impress the judges with their tricks in a timed event. Each contestant will have one attempt lasting a total of *2 minutes *at getting into the top 4.
> 
> The *top 4 *will then compete in a *3-minute *display to determine the top 3 places.
> 
> You may use *any atty, mod and build* that you want. (*Please ensure you are using safe batteries*)
> 
> Each Contestant will be allowed to compete with their own juice of choice. Yes! You can bring your own juice.
> 
> Each contestant gets 1 attempt per round.
> 
> Judges will decide on the winning displays using the following criteria:
> Variety
> Quality and execution
> Uniqueness of tricks and difficulty of trick executed
> 
> * Remember that all contestants will face the same difficulties, and that the nature of the competition is aimed at good spirit and fun!
> 
> 
> 1. @Dean Delaney
> 2. @Jeanie
> 3. Craig (VR)
> 4. @Tumelo *


Himal Patel I'm interested


----------



## Christos

The eCigStore said:


> Himal Patel I'm interested



Hi @The eCigStore , thank you for the interest!

Please ask Himal Patel to sign up on ECIGSSA (or log in if they are a member) and RSVP directly here. 

The pre-entries in this thread are only for ECIGSSA members.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIYAADHESSA

I'm interested ️️️

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Himal Patel

Himal Patel
I'm interested

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yuvan_singh

IM INTERESTED

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dean Delaney

Silver said:


> Thanks @Christos
> This is going to be GREAT!!!!
> 
> @Dean Delaney and @Jeanie - wow, first posts here on the forum!!!
> Welcome


Super excited

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fesa

I'm interested

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Fesa said:


> I'm interested



Wow @Fesa 
First post in over 3 years!
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Christos

Closing the entries down for the comp to finalize preparations!
See you guys at VapeCon!

P.S.
If you havent entered and would still like to, head on over to the ECIGSSA stand to register on the day of the comp!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Damon_vapes

Christos said:


> COMP IS OPEN FOR ENTRANTS!


I'm interested


----------



## Stillwaters

Hi @Damon_vapes. Entries on this forum for the Trick Comp closed on Wednesday.
The Trick Comp is tomorrow (Sunday) at 11am. You can enter at the Ecigssa stand once you're at the arena


----------



## Safz_b

*Those who would like to enter on the day need to register with @Christos or one of the members of the Admin & Moderator team at the ECIGSSA stand before 10:00AM. No late entries will be allowed.*

@Damon_vapes

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Damon_vapes said:


> I'm interested


Please come see me at the ECIGSSA stand before 10AM tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

